

Iran halts oil sales to Britain and France - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-17089953

======
hollyg
As the EU states had already agreed to stop importing Iranian crude, this
seems like aimless sabre-rattling. It does cut off the window that some
countries had to find alternative oil sources, though. Forgive my armchair
analysis, but might this help Britain's economy, as the Mediterranean
countries which relied on Iranian oil might now be interested in North Sea
oil?

~~~
mooism2
The UK is a net oil importer now, so I don't think so.

~~~
hollyg
Oh, thanks. Are there any net oil exporters left among the Western European
countries? I was under the impression that the most productive oil fields in
Western Europe were in UK waters.

~~~
mooism2
I'm not an expert in North Sea Oil, but I expect Norway is still an net oil
exporter. (I don't know whether they count as West European according to your
definition.)

